# Help!!! I can see the seams in my drywall



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Put the very good "SEARCH" feature of these forums to use. That subject is well covered in numerous areas... Probably no less than 200 posts.


----------



## jaros bros. (Jan 16, 2009)

Mud is to dry on the first coat. It also may be that you didn't embed it deep enough in the first coat. You need a minimum of three coats and maybe more depending on your skill level. Start with an 8, go to a 10, and then maybe a 12 or even bigger to finish. There are lots of posts on here if you take the time to do a search.


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If the tape is "blistering" away from the board, there was not enough mud under it to adhere it. You will need to pull it loose in the places it is blistering and get more compound under it. Then wipe down and re-coat over the tape...


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

The situation bjbatlanta is describing is from pressing too hard on the tape. You should be using a 6" knife on these taped joints as a minimum. 10" is better as it spans the recess making it harder to press the tape down too much. With butt joints you just need to minimize the pressure on the seam. This is a learning curve situation. Second time around should be better.
Ron


----------

